# Have You Recieved 6.3c yet?



## JonR (May 1, 2004)

As some of you know DTv has recently released a software update for the HR10 (6.3c). I've been patiently waiting for the 6.3c update but as of this writing, nothing.

Who has received the 6.3c update naturally (no hack / zipper)?  

Thanks for all your feedback,

John


----------



## leesweet (Mar 13, 2004)

According to the 6.3b thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4861945&&#post4861945
some have gotten it. But 'b' took weeks to get to most and still wasn't completed when it was replaced by 'c'; I never saw a good reason for the length of the rollout. I haven't seen anyone say what the length of this new rollout will be and if it goes first to those still on 'a' or what.

I think 'b' took way too long to rollout, and 'c' needs to be 100% by 3/11 (duh).


----------



## willgetin (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow! 

I never recieved 6.3b....

Today I just happen to take a look...

6.3c came down yesterday (Sat) morning at 2am. Until I saw that I had no idea 6.3c was rolling out... Now I need to find out if the slicer I have will do 6.3c.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

willgetin said:


> Wow!
> 
> I never recieved 6.3b....
> 
> ...


So...is the 6.3c ONLY to fix the DST thingy?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

hybucket said:


> So...is the 6.3c ONLY to fix the DST thingy?


That's the rumor.


----------



## ProStreet (Jan 22, 2005)

I just forced a call and got the pending restart. After the restart my system info says 6.3c.


----------



## bqb (Feb 11, 2007)

Just got it moments ago! I forced THREE calls today, spaced several hours apart. Didn't get it until this evening around 9:00 p.m. Pacific.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Here is the official word that I have gotten:

6.3c is a maintenance download to the HR10-250.
The primary purposes of this release is the Daylight Saving Time.

As for the "guide" data update... I don't have any additional details on that. 
Or if it is this release contains a final update to handle the guide data.

The schedule is approximately:
February 13th for a small set of users.
February 14th - 19th all other HR10-250's.

You will need to have the phone line connected to receive the update automatically.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Forced a call, and got 6.3c this AM - zip 021xx.


----------



## Ron Postma (Nov 3, 2004)

I forced a call last night and got the 6.3c update. A funnty thing happened when I did a restart form the menu the system went into the three different screens after downloading the guide data the unit went back to the first screen and then went through the restart again, but after downloading the guide data it returned to normal operation.


----------



## jmet (Dec 26, 2005)

I never did get 3.B due to my lack of a phone line but just now I ran a long phone cable from my HR10-250 to my next door neighbors house and it upgraded all the way up to 3.C in one move.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Tried forcing a call this evening, but no 6.3c for me yet.


----------



## catfish john (Jul 14, 2004)

I received it today 2/14/07 in SE Kansas
I have no idea what it is supposed to do, or correct!


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

I forced a call last night and got it. Stock unit that had 6.3b. ZIP 14120.


----------



## steven-h (Jan 8, 2006)

Still stuck on 6.3a here would sure like to see a pending restart


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So if we don't update to 6.3c, what will happen when Daylight savings occurs 3 weeks early this year? I reimaged my drives a couple of weeks ago with 6.3b and PTVnet.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Presumably the displayed time will be incorrect for a while, and manual recordings will probably happen at the wrong time.


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> So if we don't update to 6.3c, what will happen when Daylight savings occurs 3 weeks early this year? I reimaged my drives a couple of weeks ago with 6.3b and PTVnet.


Just get the slicer and you can still upgrade to 6.3c without losing your increased capacity or PTVNet as long as the slices have been downloaded to your box.

It worked for me with the same version of the slicer that I used to upgrade from 3.1.5f to 6.3b.


----------



## barracuda3443 (Feb 15, 2004)

got it today


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

cheer said:


> Presumably the displayed time will be incorrect for a while, and manual recordings will probably happen at the wrong time.


Only manual recordings by time and channel will be at the wrong time. The season passes and guide data are all UTC based.


----------



## steven-h (Jan 8, 2006)

After never receiving 6.3b I received 6.3c tonight. I forced a call about 8:30 PM Eastern and there it was pending restart. Rebooted and all looks OK. Thought I was going to be stuck with 6.3a till we are forced to upgrade for new birds. Direct had no idea as to why I never received 6.3b.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

BruceShultes said:


> Just get the slicer and you can still upgrade to 6.3c without losing your increased capacity or PTVNet as long as the slices have been downloaded to your box.
> 
> It worked for me with the same version of the slicer that I used to upgrade from 3.1.5f to 6.3b.


I have slicer from October. It worked for going from a to b. But it didn't work for me when trying to go from b to c.


----------



## mx6bfast (Jan 2, 2004)

I received c today after being stuck on a for about a month. I called the office of the president yesterday and found out that there was a c when I asked when I was gonna get b. I'm gonna test it for a few weeks until I do a daily call on our main unit.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

a and b were both flawless for me. I would hope c will be the same.


----------



## Duffycoug (Feb 12, 2007)

Got it this morning in NJ. I never received the 6.3 b, was stuck on 3.1 for a while....c is much faster and has folders, which is nice. Very smooth so far, no problems.


----------



## smarsh66 (Apr 17, 2004)

Well, after over 1-1/2 months since i instant caked it to 3.15 (not f).... i finally got 6.3c last night! wohoo! speed and folders are back!

Sam


----------



## humbland (Aug 25, 2005)

I never got 6.3b and so far no 6.3c. Any further updates on the rollout schedule?


----------



## gpg (Oct 3, 2000)

Got it today on Long Island.


----------



## forecheck (Aug 5, 2000)

Got it last night


----------



## mrpope (Jan 13, 2006)

me too, but i was very happy with b.


----------



## Scott Corbett (May 29, 2003)

Got it today.
Interesting, I was not able to get "b".


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

Have 6.3c on all three units.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2005)

Got it after a forced call early this PM.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

so there are no known problems with 6.3C then?

i never did go to "B" because i'm happy with "A". if i stay with "A", will i have the DST problem?

thanks in advance.


----------



## GreyGhost00 (Mar 11, 2004)

Got it yesterday on a box I IC'd to 3.1.5 on Sunday. Went straight from 3.1.5 to 6.3c without any upgrade issues. Now I'll wait to see what happens before plugging in the phone line on the other unit.


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

After unplugging my HR10-250 from the phone months ago when the problems with 6.3a were being reported, I finally gave in and did a daily call on Wednesday night. I now have 6.3c.


----------



## rcbray (Mar 31, 2004)

AccidenT said:


> After unplugging my HR10-250 from the phone months ago when the problems with 6.3a were being reported, I finally gave in and did a daily call on Wednesday night. I now have 6.3c.


Did the same on Friday morning. No obvious problems.


----------



## jclem22 (Feb 24, 2005)

No 'c' here yet, but when trying to force a call, I got a 'pending restart at 3am' message, so I guess that means it's on the way. It's probably still too early to judge, but is 'c' trouble-free so far? I've had 'b' on one of my units for quite a while and it didn't have issues until a few weeks ago when it started partial and non recording LOTS of shows. I hope 'c' takes care of that!! My other unit was given 3.15 when it got a bigger hard drive. I think I'll wait a while before trying 'c' on that one. It's slower and doesn't have folders, but at least it records the way it should. Does that make sense??


----------



## fertree (Mar 7, 2005)

Got "C" today. Any chance this will fix my problem of recording starting 30 seconds after the program starts, and ending 30 seconds into the next program?


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

what is apparent now is that DTV stopped the 6.3b rollout in advance of 6.3c. I made at least a 1/2 dozen calls to them to find out why I did not have b. Of course, they had no explanation and wanted to send a HR20. 6.3c was on my machine this evening, so why doesnt their management make this kind of info available to the CSR's. Would have saved alot of my time and theirs. Crazy. Fred


----------



## Tom_Parker (Feb 14, 2002)

Got it Weds in zip 97223.
Hope it's more than just the DST Fix as I'd still been experiencing 10 second audio drop outs in 6.3b as recently as Tuesday's Boston Legal.


----------



## AVPhan (Oct 20, 2004)

Got it yesterday 32312


----------



## jclem22 (Feb 24, 2005)

Got it last night in the wee hours. Now we'll see how good it is.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

Where are the reports? 

Is OTA still flashing a banner with every channel change? Have had two reboots while channel surfing OTA.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I also woke up this morning with 6.3c on my HR10.


I doubt the banner flashing will ever go away. It takes a moment for the tuner to lock on.


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

It was not there before 6.3 so why would it be part of an 'upgrade'? This makes no sense.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

The banner flashing is dependent on how good your OTA signal is. In my case it takes a moment to lock on. The banner is displayed until it does. I think the reason it showed up with 6.3 is that they made the GUI quicker.


----------



## Krookut (Apr 7, 2002)

I received it on Thursday 2/15 after a forced call.


----------



## humbland (Aug 25, 2005)

still nothing here in Northern CA.
I never got 6.3b and I'm wondering what's up????
I guess i'll wait until 2/19 and see if everyone else has it.


----------



## memory1 (Jan 11, 2004)

I got 6.3c tonight in Souther california, while my HR20 was downloading update 0130


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

fasTLane said:


> It was not there before 6.3 so why would it be part of an 'upgrade'? This makes no sense.


Well, it might make a little sense. Remember when older video games had to have down-throttling added to them so they wouldn't run too fast on newer, faster computers? This is similar. There is a timeout on the banner that seemed to work under 3.1. 6.3 sped up a lot of inefficient processes, and some of the timeouts now happen too quickly, triggering other processes, such as whether the banner appears. But of course this is the kind of unexpected and unintended operational change when software is tinkered with that is usually (ahem!) adjusted for equivalent performance or better compatibility before the build is released. Possibly not, this time.


----------



## Garry M. (Feb 11, 2007)

memory1 said:


> I got 6.3c tonight in Souther california, while my HR20 was downloading update 0130


Same here 

Garden Grove

Garry


----------



## easy-e (Feb 23, 2005)

Upgraded for 3.15f to 2 new hard drives (backup and restore) and then phoned the motherstation. Got 6.3c. In less than an hour and a half I already got my first reboot.

Hopefully that's the only one it has. (note: I was watching a pre-recorded show; but had FoxHD and CBSHD OTA on my two tuners).


----------



## mfeinstein (Apr 3, 2004)

I forced a call and got 6.3c yesterday in Bedford, MA 01730. No problems so far.


----------



## billbillw (Aug 15, 2005)

Got it. Not sure when. I only noticed because I had to reset my 30sec skip and decided to check the Info page. Nice surprise since I wasn't expecting an update. Guess I haven't been to this site as much since 6.3b fixed most of my issues.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Got it on both of my receivers over the weekend. 27560


----------



## FriscoJoe (Jan 12, 2005)

Forced a call on 2/17 and got it.


----------



## humbland (Aug 25, 2005)

still nothing here in Northern CA.
I never got 6.3b and I'm wondering what's up????
I guess i'll wait until 2/19 and see if everyone else has it.

Well, 2/19 is here and still no "c". 
On top of that, my HR10 has started to reboot several times a day.
Is anyone else still waiting?
Any suggestions out there?


----------



## lmk911 (Dec 17, 2000)

I got 6.3c in the wee hours of the morning on 2/18. SF Bay Area.


----------



## Orient Express (Sep 18, 2006)

Forced a call on 2/19 and got it. In the South SF Bay area.


----------



## humbland (Aug 25, 2005)

I've forced 3 calls per day for the last week, still nothing.
Is there anyone else without it?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I forced a call last night and got it.

Hadn't tried to force one since it was announced.


phox


----------



## roberb (Nov 13, 2003)

Forced a call tonight and got 6.3c. Had 6.3b before. Solid.

San Jose, CA

RB


----------



## ycrazyy (Dec 2, 2001)

Forced a serial call the other night and got it. Was at 6.3a before (hadn't called in for over 120 days)


----------



## kkluba (Oct 18, 2002)

Got it first try yesterday afternoon, Oakland CA, 94605


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

I did not force a call, pat my head/rub my stomach, or anything else that could mildly be construed as being impatient. This was upon advice of my high school kids who told me to chill out. they were right as usual. I did not have 6.3b, but 6.3c showed up the other day. Jumped from a to c!


----------



## gravykev (Sep 19, 2002)

I got it as well on my 1st forced call attempt. Never got 6.3b but no troubles getting 6.3c!


----------



## Doright (Jan 10, 2002)

I received it this weekend.


----------



## helmdawg (Oct 6, 2006)

I have in Philly.


----------



## moab747 (Jul 10, 2003)

Got it today.
Southwestern Ohio
Area code 937


----------



## DennisMileHi (Apr 23, 2004)

Got it on two boxes this weekend. One forced and one normally done.


----------



## TreyS (Dec 24, 2005)

So you guys have it......yeah....now post your thoughts already.


----------



## joelfinkle (Feb 23, 2007)

Just got 6.3c!

I bought mine from an eBayer (slow to ship but otherwise very good seller), and it had 3.1.something on it, and wouldn't make a daily call (even he hadn't made a daily call on it for over a year). I couldn't' even talk it into making the call for new numbers.

After three weeks of daily nags, I finally figured out the problem: it was set to a Texas phone number, and couldn't be directly convinced to dial 1-847 before a local number (why does it insist on only calling from their menu?).

The trick I used was one that TiVo had walked me through on another unit, which is to type the entire number to dial (copied from my 1st-gen TiVo) into the dialing prefix. Once I had that, it was able to pick up my local numbers, and then give me the choice to dial 1-847 before the number chosen.

6.3 seems nice. The video on the menus may be a bit glitchy, but the menus are a lot faster, and the sorting is nice to have. Did I get anything else cool? I noticed the Select Channels menu changed (combined Favorites and You Receive onto one screen, yawn), and the Guide now says use Enter instead of Info to change options (but Info still works).


----------



## humbland (Aug 25, 2005)

Well, it seems that everyone now has 6.3c.
I've been forcing calls daily, but I surrender today. I got 6.3a OK. Never got 6.3b.
I'm sill having audio drops at the start of some shows.
I'm out of ideas. 
DTV has been no help. They have no idea why the box won't update.
HD cable DVRs are not a desireable option in our rural area.
I guess I'll just have to live with the glitches...


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

Could be a phone number problem?


----------



## humbland (Aug 25, 2005)

fasTLane said:


> Could be a phone number problem?


I only have a couple of local options available.
I've tried them both numbers and both work and go through ok, just no software update.
I could dial a long distance number (different area code), but i can't convince myself that it will make a difference.
Just for ducks, has anyone updated in the (707) area code?
The thing that I keep coming back to is that I don't have OTA antenna enabled (no HD stations). I posted about this and someone insisted it would make no difference...


----------



## tsunami (Sep 21, 2003)

Can someone post the exact version number of 6.3c please?


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

Showing 6.3c-01-2-357 here.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

fasTLane said:


> Could be a phone number problem?


No. The phone calls a local ISP (uunet) and makes a PPP connection over the internet.


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

humbland said:


> I only have a couple of local options available.
> I've tried them both numbers and both work and go through ok, just no software update.
> I could dial a long distance number (different area code), but i can't convince myself that it will make a difference.
> Just for ducks, has anyone updated in the (707) area code?
> The thing that I keep coming back to is that I don't have OTA antenna enabled (no HD stations). I posted about this and someone insisted it would make no difference...


Do you have a hacked box?

Some of them set a flag like UPGRADE_SOFTWARE=FALSE and won't upgrade on their own.

If this is your problem, check in the Tivo Underground forum.


----------



## az_double_eagle (Aug 14, 2006)

I hooked up my phone line last night (usually leave it unplugged - my outside wired one fizzled out), and I made the phone call, and got 6.3c on the first try. 

It took about 6 minutes to "download" and then I got the "pending restart." I did see one extra auto-reboot after the first time it said "Almost there....", but then after that extra reboot it acquired the satellite signal and I was back in business. 

I had no trouble getting the 30 sec skip code to work, but the :up: , :down: , :up: ,7,8 code still does nothing on the HR10-250.  (just in case you don't know that one, on the HDVR2, that code will enable the showing of the recorded show's information at the top of the Now Playing List) 

So, far, my SPs have worked good (recorded 24 last night about 5 minutes after getting 6.3c - whew), and the To Do List looks good too. 

Haven't seen (or heard) any audio dropouts either. 

So, for now, I'd give 6.3c a good grade. At least as good as 6.2b.


----------



## Ravenslair (Feb 28, 2007)

joelfinkle said:


> Just got 6.3c!
> 
> I bought mine from an eBayer (slow to ship but otherwise very good seller), and it had 3.1.something on it, and wouldn't make a daily call (even he hadn't made a daily call on it for over a year). I couldn't' even talk it into making the call for new numbers.
> 
> ...


I think we are in the same boat. I just set mine up today. It is at 3.1.5f-01-2-357. I had it do a daily call, but it still shows 3.1.xxxx. No new code for me yet. I guess I will keep trying. Thanks for the insight on your journey.


----------



## humbland (Aug 25, 2005)

BruceShultes said:


> Do you have a hacked box?
> 
> Some of them set a flag like UPGRADE_SOFTWARE=FALSE and won't upgrade on their own.
> 
> If this is your problem, check in the Tivo Underground forum.


Box is NOT hacked. It has an added 250gb HD from Weaknees, but another post insisted that would make no difference...
Besides, it upgraded to 6.3a, then no 6.3b or 6.3c.
Never the less, I will check the Underground. Maybe someone there has a suggestion.
Thanks


----------



## El_Kabong (Mar 2, 2007)

rminsk said:


> No. The phone calls a local ISP (uunet) and makes a PPP connection over the internet.


I have no phone line in my house, just a cell phone and a cable modem connection. Any way I can trick my DVR to use one of them?


----------



## fjwagner (Jan 22, 2006)

run a long telephone line to your neighbor's house!


----------



## tsunami (Sep 21, 2003)

I have Vonage which is iffy and a fried modem. I am really out of luck.


----------



## bburke1004 (Jul 9, 2002)

Still waiting for 6.3c here in New Jersey. I've tried forcing a call on a daily basis for the last 10 days or so and still no luck. Anbody else still waiting?


----------



## humbland (Aug 25, 2005)

bburke1004 said:


> Still waiting for 6.3c here in New Jersey. I've tried forcing a call on a daily basis for the last 10 days or so and still no luck. Anbody else still waiting?


We still don't have it. I gave up calling every day, but I still force a call when I remember (2-3 times a week).
I emailed Weaknees CS and they came back with their opinion that DTV was continuing the rollout (slowly). They suggested that I just needed to be patient. Does anyone else have better information?


----------



## kdonnel (Nov 28, 2000)

I had it buy my drive failed and I restored a 3.1.5f image.

I have forced a few calls but it has not upgraded as of yet.


----------



## jpenneck (Sep 16, 2002)

Of my 2 Tivos, one successfully got the update to 6.3c, while the other died - it got stuck at the "powering up" screen. It could be coincidence that the drive failed at what appears to be the same time as the update was received, but you never know. When I hooked up the drive to a PC, I immediately saw a "SMART - Hard disk failure imminent" message. I replaced the drive and used InstantCake 6.3c to get up and running again, but lost all my data which is annoying !


----------



## kr8z1 (Sep 28, 2003)

I just received 6.3c today in Baton Rouge.


----------



## Manic_D (Nov 4, 2003)

Ugh. Just got it & it killed my DVR. I too am stuck at the powering up screen.


----------



## johnnny732 (Nov 16, 2005)

bburke1004 said:


> Still waiting for 6.3c here in New Jersey. I've tried forcing a call on a daily basis for the last 10 days or so and still no luck. Anbody else still waiting?


I got it in the 732 area code in New Jersey. I am just not sure when I got it, I didn't even no there was a 6.3c update. I was pissed off because for some reason my HR10-250 only recorded the first 24 mins. of Heros and the firstr 33 minutes of 24. Both shows started at the same time, I was not home at the time if they both recorded the same amount of time I would have thought the box rebooted but the amount of time of each show is differant. I came to this site wondering if it happened to anyone else. Everything has worked with NO PROBLEMS up until tonight. I really hope this is a one time thing.  Johnnnny


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i dont even know what to search for for this problem but my wife called me and said after she deleted a program, and then there was a message (ill call it what must be a placeholder of some sort) that said something to the effect:

if you had recordings this is where they would be...then after her initial shock, the screen just went back to the recordings that were there. For a moment she thought we lost it all


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

Soooo..... This explains why my HR10-250 was froze when I got home from work on Monday. Recorded a show at 1:00 AM then didn't record a show at 10:00 AM - because the power was lost or the recorder was unplugged. BS. 

Last successful call was Friday just after noon so it probably rebooted early Saturday and froze Monday.

Hope I'm not in for a life of this with 6.3c. b was stable.

Interesting thing about it was the HDMI connection failed, no picture. At first I thought the card failed again so I connected the component and wala, froze picture, froze DVR. A power cycle brought it back and the HDMI worked again.


----------



## Doright (Jan 10, 2002)

bburke1004 said:


> Still waiting for 6.3c here in New Jersey. I've tried forcing a call on a daily basis for the last 10 days or so and still no luck. Anbody else still waiting?


DITTO


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

Another interesting note. I just got a recorded call from DirecTV telling me about the new code for DST and I should force a call and yada yada yada. So just for grins I checked all my DVR's and one T60 didn't have the code and wasn't going to phone home till Monday. So I forced a call an it's pending restart.

DirecTV being ProActive??? Can that be? I know the alarm will go off soon and I'll wake up....


----------



## humbland (Aug 25, 2005)

Doright said:


> DITTO


Still nothing here...
For some reason, I'm glad I'm not the only one.
I wonder what the few of our units have in common?


----------



## bburke1004 (Jul 9, 2002)

I just realized that after I moved about a year ago (short move, about 20 miles) I never re-ran guided setup which means that my zip code is no longer correct. I think that the rollout of 6.3c was done according to what zip code you reside in. Is that correct? Do you think that if I run guided setup tonight to correct my zip code that it might then successfully download 6.3c? Also is there anything I need to know before running guided setup, such as my dish type, etc.? I think it's an oval triple LNB but I am not positive of that.


----------



## Ravenslair (Feb 28, 2007)

I woke up to 6.3c in Rocklin, CA. Quite a bit faster. No issues so far.


----------



## 300M (Dec 1, 2005)

Just noticed I received 6.3c overnight. I'm in Edison, NJ.


----------



## gedwards (Mar 20, 2007)

Finally got a pending restart message when I woke up on the mornging of 03-19-07. After restarting, v6.3c loaded and everything is working as it should. I'm in Mid-Missouri.


----------

